# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Venta Zapallito Italiano Zucchini

## Fr4ncisco

Buenos días
En unos días mis cultivos entrarán en producción de zapallito italiano , 3/4 de hectárea para ser exactos, los interesados comunicarse al siguiente mail por favor: ffigueroa.lantural@gmail.com.  
Quedó atento, muchas Gracias y saludosTemas similares: venta de 900 has Vendo Zapallito Italiano (Zucchini Gray) Zapallito Italiano Venta Zapallito Italiano - 20,000 kg aprox

----------


## graderiperu

hola estoy interesado en comprar descarte.
saludos

----------

